# Tissot F1 Divers Watch May Be 1977 Needs Doing Up



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi picked this up some time ago, i am going to do it up soon as it needs it, runs very well has its box and some papers ,not sure if the strap is right but it looks like the one in the aid that came with the watch any help knowing if it is the right strap much appreciated and what year it is . when it done up i will post a new photo all the best woody77.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

There is one on Ebay described as having the original bracelet. Assuming he is right, there are some useful shots of his bracelet.

280697174084


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoever did the lume on both watches must have been p!$$ed!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Robert said:


> There is one on Ebay described as having the original bracelet. Assuming he is right, there are some useful shots of his bracelet.
> 
> 280697174084


hi thank you i had a look at that watch on ebay very nice to i hope mine will look as good when is done . i never new thay worth so much? i think i will hang on to it when its done as i like the hands very unusual and the movement looks very niceley made and i have seen two all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

avidfan said:


> Whoever did the lume on both watches must have been p!$$ed!


i must say i think you are right both done the same way very odd i think tgay were having a bad day all the best woody77.


----------

